# House Keeper Prices



## Horus

Hi

Does anyone here know how much a housekeeper would be in Sharm and how you go about finding one?

There might be times I don't want to cook or clean or go shopping because I am not in the mood and want to laze around the pool and have someone bring me a cold drink if I text them, other times I might be up for it and go cooking crazy 

Are these people normally live in, or do they come in to do it; is there an agency and what sort of prices?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Horus said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone here know how much a housekeeper would be in Sharm and how you go about finding one?
> 
> There might be times I don't want to cook or clean or go shopping because I am not in the mood and want to laze around the pool and have someone bring me a cold drink if I text them, other times I might be up for it and go cooking crazy
> 
> Are these people normally live in, or do they come in to do it; is there an agency and what sort of prices?




Will the housekeeper also bring drinks for your wife?

Firstly you do not need to go through an agency there are plenty of people looking for domestic work.
I have live in staff and not including their salary I pay for everything and I mean everything and to be honest that is expected.
Medicine, food, clothes, toiletries, transport costs back to their homes, money at Eide, visit to the doctor and believe me they love the doctor and medicine.

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland

I even pay for haircuts.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Days out... I pay for the transport plus spending money and money for a meal.

Phone calls, I have just organised internet access and given a computer to try get the telephone bill lower. 

I will ask what else I pay for when the staff come back.


----------



## Horus

MaidenScotland said:


> Will the housekeeper also bring drinks for your wife?
> 
> Firstly you do not need to go through an agency there are plenty of people looking for domestic work.
> I have live in staff and not including their salary I pay for everything and I mean everything and to be honest that is expected.
> Medicine, food, clothes, toiletries, transport costs back to their homes, money at Eide, visit to the doctor and believe me they love the doctor and medicine.
> 
> Maiden


No my wife is not coming we are more than likely splitting amicably as we want 2 different things in life we discussed it, well not the splitting bit but I am not sticking to the UK

Staff? I only need one! Geesh what do you live in, a palace?

I tell you want I will come and be your waiter wear a kilt and play the bag pipes for you schweeeeet heart 

If you need to pay everything I might as well just get myself a Russian hottie to do it all for me :eyebrows:


----------



## Sam

MaidenScotland said:


> Days out... I pay for the transport plus spending money and money for a meal.
> 
> Phone calls, I have just organised internet access and given a computer to try get the telephone bill lower.
> 
> I will ask what else I pay for when the staff come back.


Can I work for you


----------



## MaidenScotland

Horus said:


> No my wife is not coming we are more than likely splitting amicably as we want 2 different things in life we discussed it, well not the splitting bit but I am not sticking to the UK
> 
> Staff? I only need one! Geesh what do you live in, a palace?
> 
> I tell you want I will come and be your waiter wear a kilt and play the bag pipes for you schweeeeet heart
> 
> If you need to pay everything I might as well just get myself a Russian hottie to do it all for me :eyebrows:




Well that will cost you a lot more


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sam said:


> Can I work for you




Lol Sam I am sure you are well aware of the add ons and that they generally cost more than the salary.


----------



## Sam

MaidenScotland said:


> Lol Sam I am sure you are well aware of the add ons and that they generally cost more than the salary.


Lol, yep, I know what you mean. Just wish you'd tell the employers in Sharm!!


----------



## Horus

MaidenScotland said:


> Well that will cost you a lot more


Yes a course of antibiotics and dettol


----------



## Horus

Sam said:


> Can I work for you


I notice no offer to come and work for me :noidea:

I promise not to wear my speedos


----------



## MensEtManus

No idea on prices at Sharm, but I get 2 girls 1-2x per week. I pay each one 100LE + food/transportation (another 50LE). So Basically, I pay 150 all in for each girl (300LE per session). I have a guy that comes in and irons 1-2x per week. He takes around the same. 

I get two girls together every time so they feel safe. I am not sure what the cultural norms are in Sharm, but Alexandria has shifted towards extreme conservatism which basically creates a faux pas to have a girl come to your apartment alone.

(that doesn't mean that my good old neighbor doesn't get a new "cleaning" girl every week...., of course I believe for that particular situation the saying of the wise three monkeys: see no evil, hear no evil, speak no evil. )

I used to have an older lady come in that took only 80LE/day + food/transportation, but she got too weak, so I had to find new ones. The news ones are kittens (20 year olds).


----------



## Horus

MensEtManus said:


> I used to have an older lady come in that took only 80LE/day + food/transportation, but she got too weak, so I had to find new ones. The news ones are kittens (20 year olds).


Gosh she must have worked hard to get weak 

I thought about it; I will do most of the work myself but there are things I don't like, cleaning the toilet, washing the bath and doing the laundry just depends what mood I am in so might just pay someone ad -hoc to do it.

I think ideally I need someone on the complex I can text who might do these odd jobs, or bring me some toast if I can't be asked to make it or get spiders out the apartment etc


----------



## MaidenScotland

Horus said:


> Gosh she must have worked hard to get weak
> 
> I thought about it; I will do most of the work myself but there are things I don't like, cleaning the toilet, washing the bath and doing the laundry just depends what mood I am in so might just pay someone ad -hoc to do it.
> 
> I think ideally I need someone on the complex I can text who might do these odd jobs, or bring me some toast if I can't be asked to make it or get spiders out the apartment etc




Now as you have told us you are going to have a great villa with a pool etc I can be pretty certain that there will be no one on your complex who will come and make you toast, the toast makers wont be able to afford the price to live your complex so make sure you buy an electric pop up toaster.


----------



## Horus

MaidenScotland said:


> Now as you have told us you are going to have a great villa with a pool etc I can be pretty certain that there will be no one on your complex who will come and make you toast, the toast makers wont be able to afford the price to live your complex so make sure you buy an electric pop up toaster.


Actually I have decided against the villa I don't have that much money I am looking at a 3 bed pent house suite in Nabq that allows me to have a cat if I wish however the food might attract ants 

It's impressive I would post the link but that might be spam and someone else might take it, the price is good as well 

I'm just making sure they don't play loud music and have an animation team that would be my worst nightmare


----------



## MaidenScotland

Horus said:


> Actually I have decided against the villa I don't have that much money I am looking at a 3 bed pent house suite in Nabq that allows me to have a cat if I wish however the food might attract ants
> 
> It's impressive I would post the link but that might be spam and someone else might take it, the price is good as well
> 
> I'm just making sure they don't play loud music and have an animation team that would be my worst nightmare




If they play music... it will be loud, very loud.


Last year I was doing a review of a hotel and I was staying in a very nice room high up and at the front of the hotel, there was a band playing in the quad at the back and it kept me awake until 3am, when I was discussing the review with the hotel staff I did say about the noise and they told me ohh no you couldn't have heard it because it gets turned down at midnight... yeah right!


----------



## MaidenScotland

P.S the hotel complained about my review... they said I had no business mentioning the loud music lol .


----------



## Horus

Funny enough I don't mind hearing the "Allah hu ackbar" and the various versions of it, it's the flippin' music.

I stayed at Egyptian Experience and it was nice and quiet, the Sunrise Apartments close by however would play the birdie song, cheeky girls, scooter, macarena with some guy shouting "c'mon party people put your hands in the air" until 2am


----------



## MaidenScotland

Horus said:


> Funny enough I don't mind hearing the "Allah hu ackbar" and the various versions of it, it's the flippin' music.
> 
> I stayed at Egyptian Experience and it was nice and quiet, the Sunrise Apartments close by however would play the birdie song, cheeky girls, scooter, macarena with some guy shouting "c'mon party people put your hands in the air" until 2am



Allahu Akbar is the phrase and as far as I know there is no variation.

Once you are living here you will not hear the adhan unless you are listening for it.
I loved to lay in bed and listen for the fajr the dawn prayer, all the mosques would have slightly different start times and even better to stand on the balcony watch the sunrise and hear all the calls.. but it has been automated this past few years so you just hear the one call,
You will also start planning you day especially a Friday according to prayer times, my Muslim staff smile when they hear me making appointments and I say it will have to be after prayers. If you make a phone call to someone who you know should be available but they are not answering your call you will check your watch to see if it is prayers.


Maiden.


----------



## samertalat

I was looking for this thread , missed it and posted a new one for Live in maid or cleaning your house.
It should be much cheaper in Egypt than any other country , I will try finding one on monthly pay to live in , do cleaning , and home work , no cooking .
I see that someone paid 300 LE per person ? Isn't it too much ? 
Samer


----------



## Horus

I decided against it, I am just gonna get someone local at my complex I can text if I need anything

My pet peeve is carrying those heavy bottles of water up the stairs and removing the empties they fall everywhere and I also hate inflating the sunbed as I have asthma


----------



## MaidenScotland

samertalat said:


> I was looking for this thread , missed it and posted a new one for Live in maid or cleaning your house.
> It should be much cheaper in Egypt than any other country , I will try finding one on monthly pay to live in , do cleaning , and home work , no cooking .
> I see that someone paid 300 LE per person ? Isn't it too much ?
> Samer





No it is not too much...it is not a living wage.


----------



## Horus

MaidenScotland said:


> No it is not too much...it is not a living wage.


300 LE is a living wage?

At the restaurant I used to tip 100LE for each 300LE meal as they cooked that well

No wonder they used to come to me on the beach every morning with the menu


----------



## MaidenScotland

Horus said:


> 300 LE is a living wage?
> 
> At the restaurant I used to tip 100LE for each 300LE meal as they cooked that well
> 
> No wonder they used to come to me on the beach every morning with the menu




No it is not a living wage...


----------



## Helen Ellis

Horus said:


> I decided against it, I am just gonna get someone local at my complex I can text if I need anything
> 
> My pet peeve is carrying those heavy bottles of water up the stairs and removing the empties they fall everywhere and I also hate inflating the sunbed as I have asthma


This is what the Boab (doorman) is for. You can usually share one with another house or apartment block. He should clean the outside areas, get gas, take the rubbish and carry things for you. He may wash the car and do laundry/ironing for extra payment.


----------



## Beatle

Horus said:


> 300 LE is a living wage?
> 
> At the restaurant I used to tip 100LE for each 300LE meal as they cooked that well
> 
> No wonder they used to come to me on the beach every morning with the menu


A 33% tip would be generous by English standards! I am surprised you didn't find them waiting outside your door to carry you to the restaurant....

But I believe 300LE per month is a typical wage for waiters in Sharm so they rely on tips as well


----------



## Beatle

Helen Ellis said:


> This is what the Boab (doorman) is for. You can usually share one with another house or apartment block. He should clean the outside areas, get gas, take the rubbish and carry things for you. He may wash the car and do laundry/ironing for extra payment.


Plus everything in Cairo can be delivered for a small tip so I presume it's the same in Sharm - we use to get our water brought up to our apartment


----------



## MensEtManus

let me clarify - I too agree that cleaning girls/ladies have become quite expensive these days, but it has more to do with the fact that I am a male and bringing females into my apartment. 

On the other hand, I could just as easily get a guy to come clean and pay him 50 per cleaning session. I do have some friends who actually prefer males to come clean their apartments. Personally, I've found males tend to steal more than females, so I pick the females. 

In terms of carrying stuff, I agree that the bawab is your best bet. I give the bawab 200 monthly salary to take care of all the heavy lifting stuff. I agree with Beatle on the concept of tipping your local grocery store to bring the stuff up to your apartment. In other hands, get the local convenient store's number for those quick deliveries. 

I don't eat out as I used to so I no longer am familiar with the tipping standards, but I never gave more than 5-10le per meal regardless of the bill. Of course at certain vip restaurants I tip the maitre a good 100le or so every few meals because I do come to entertain clients.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I personally think that to try and pay someone who is living in your home and more or less at your beck and call less than 300 LE a month is parsimonious and in my opinion 300 is still very mean. 50 Le a session is ok and if they can get a session everyday they are at least earning money that will at least go to help them have a better standard of life. Doesn't matter if they are male of female cleaners they should be paid the same.

Maiden


----------



## samertalat

MaidenScotland said:


> I personally think that to try and pay someone who is living in your home and more or less at your beck and call less than 300 LE a month is parsimonious and in my opinion 300 is still very mean. 50 Le a session is ok and if they can get a session everyday they are at least earning money that will at least go to help them have a better standard of life. Doesn't matter if they are male of female cleaners they should be paid the same.
> 
> Maiden


My understanding is 300 Le a day not a month which is $53.00 .
What someone had posted that she paid her 2 cleaning girls 300 Le for one day cleaning .
Correct me if I am mistaking .
Per month hell no I would pay way much more to live inn and do all kinds of house work.
Regards
Samer


----------



## seawind77

I think we are increasing the local market . In Alex I am paying monthly about 500 to 600 LE and she is coming everyday. Also for my boss villa the girl taking 800 LE and coming everyday (due to being bigger). Believe me they dont care if they are single man or not. Even while they are working sometimes taking their hegep off.

One first time I arrived here I want to tip the shoe polisher about 10 LE (normally in that times tipping them 0,5 LE or 1 LE) my egyptian friend stopped me and asked me what i was doing. I shouldnt give so much tip because the boy will not work for the rest of the day if i gave and i will be responsible for him to make lazy. After spending times with them so many years I am understanding him.

As a summary :

Maiden I need a hair cut , Horus go for Russian hottie


----------



## samertalat

Now I have read more about paying 500Le to 800 Le per month , That is ok and not much at all . I saw that someone has posted that she pays 500 and her boss pays 800Le = to $135.00 per month .
It is not much at all I will most likely pay $200.00 a month . People post here in Le and it is kind of hard for me to understand were here in Lebanon 99% will talk in the US Dollars were it is easier for me to understand.
Regards
Samer


----------



## MaidenScotland

samertalat said:


> My understanding is 300 Le a day not a month which is $53.00 .
> What someone had posted that she paid her 2 cleaning girls 300 Le for one day cleaning .
> Correct me if I am mistaking .
> Per month hell no I would pay way much more to live inn and do all kinds of house work.
> Regards
> Samer




My apologises to you... I wrongly presumed as you were talking about a live in maid that you would be paying her monthly as this is the norm. 
If you go to a village for a live in maid then normally you have to pay the family in advance so bear that in mind and of course once they have the money and if your maid doesn't not work out then there is no recourse for a refund.
The average wage here for a Filipino maid who does not not live in is 30 LE an hour, however she may be working illegally but many marry local men so that they have residency and can work.

maiden


----------



## samertalat

HOURS
Sep 1st of what 2011 or 2012 , you never said the YEAR


----------



## Horus

samertalat said:


> HOURS
> Sep 1st of what 2011 or 2012 , you never said the YEAR


2011 - however I might come sooner and rent then buy as I have had enough of the UK I have got my passport ready and getting a spare bag packed just in case I have enough 

I shall turn off the lights and shut the door when I leave it's gone worse here 

I will have to stop off in Cairo and serenade Maiden Scotland under her window in the moonlight

I am sure she will have the bucket of water ready :spit:


----------



## samertalat

Horus said:


> 2011 - however I might come sooner and rent then buy as I have had enough of the UK I have got my passport ready and getting a spare bag packed just in case I have enough
> 
> I shall turn off the lights and shut the door when I leave it's gone worse here
> 
> I will have to stop off in Cairo and serenade Maiden Scotland under her window in the moonlight
> 
> I am sure she will have the bucket of water ready :spit:


hey wish you the very best , I know and understand whet you mean , I went through it all in 2008 when the recession hit us real bad in the USA .
Good Luck Buddy , Well is you at the same time since we planing to move on Sep of 2011.
Samer


----------



## Horus

samertalat said:


> hey wish you the very best , I know and understand whet you mean , I went through it all in 2008 when the recession hit us real bad in the USA .
> Good Luck Buddy , Well is you at the same time since we planing to move on Sep of 2011.
> Samer


Hey thanks, and...err no Russian Hottie for me  I am able to control my libido quite nicely and don't like the complications of such relationships they prove futile.

Plain Jane's with decent morals go much further with me ladies


----------

